# Pinched valve cover gasket, burning oil



## OEMplusCC (Apr 10, 2013)

Wrong section, moved my question here:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...9-pinched-valve-cover-gasket-burning-oil.html


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

your diesel has spark plugs?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Apr 10, 2013)

No, this is 1.4L Eco gasoline. Did i post to wrong section?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Apr 10, 2013)

Aaach sorry. Ignore my post, this is wrong section.


----------

